# Disc-friendly carbon fiber fork



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've searched, to no avail. Saw the thread (below) about potential disc friendly carbon forks from 3T...

I'm looking for something to use on a drop bar buildup of a Salsa Vaya Ti....that is (as the title implies) disc friendly and CF. Thoughts?


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like Nashbar, Redline, and a few others with a 1 1/8" steerer...


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Ritchey MTB fork.


----------



## ®andyA (Nov 14, 2006)

The Vaya Ti & Ritchey carbon MTN fork look like a sweet combo. I've been daydreaming of that setup for a killer Iron Cross race rig.


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

Wound Up makes them, albeit with an aluminum crown, but carbon legs and steerer.


----------



## Sky_Guy_1 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wound Up Team X Cross on my Lunskey Cooper CX .... carbon legs with aluminum steerer. I've ridden single track and fire roads with the Cooper since I got it four months ago and am happy with it.

I had Salsa's steel fork that came on my La Cruz and it worked great too. A little more flex (fore/aft) and heavier than the Wound Up, but you get what you pay for.

A third option is Vicious Cycles ...
http://viciouscycles.com/forks.php3
http://salsacycles.com/components/la_cruz_fork/


----------



## gandhi (Feb 17, 2006)

Trigon makes a carbon fork that is CX specific. XC06A is the model. Very similar to (but not the same as) the MC01A MTB fork that Ritchey calls Carbon MTN Fork. I bought mine from a danish Trigon retailer www.pythonpro.com . I think there is a US agent for Trigon bikes.

This is my cx bike with the XC06A fork set up
View attachment 226587



This is the difference between the XC06A and MC01A Trigon forks. XC06A on the left.
View attachment 226588


http://www.greatgocycles.com/XC06A.htm

/K


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

There is also the Kinesis DC-19 fork (very similar in style/looks to the Wound-Up one at a much lower price).


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

gandhi said:


> Trigon makes a carbon fork that is CX specific. XC06A is the model. Very similar to (but not the same as) the MC01A MTB fork that Ritchey calls Carbon MTN Fork. I bought mine from a danish Trigon retailer www.pythonpro.com . I think there is a US agent for Trigon bikes.
> 
> This is my cx bike with the XC06A fork set up
> View attachment 226587
> ...


those forks are very close and it looks like the MTB fork would accept 700cc wheels. For the 100g weight penalty of the MTB fork, it might just be a bit stronger. Plus the weight of the EC90X on my bike right now lists at 485G, so the MTB is lighter than that still. I might have to look into that for my Cross bike.


----------



## gandhi (Feb 17, 2006)

In this thread http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/1242743/1243927#msg-1243927 there are pictures of the MC01A Trigon fork on a cx-bike, so yes the MTB-fork will take 700c wheels. happymtb.org is a Swedish forum btw.

Winwood also makes a disc specific carbon fork for 700c called "Dualist".

/K


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

gandhi said:


> In this thread http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/1242743/1243927#msg-1243927 there are pictures of the MC01A Trigon fork on a cx-bike, so yes the MTB-fork will take 700c wheels. happymtb.org is a Swedish forum btw.
> 
> Winwood also makes a disc specific carbon fork for 700c called "Dualist".
> 
> /K


thanks for the link, i wonder how it would look on a Non-integrated head tube, that very sweet CX bike had an integrated headset. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't find any of these forks, actually in stock anywhere. I'm working on the wound-up right now, but all of the others are out of stock (in the US) or no longer in production, as far as I can tell...

Wait...found the Ritchey, too.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Lawfarm said:


> I can't find any of these forks, actually in stock anywhere. I'm working on the wound-up right now, but all of the others are out of stock (in the US) or no longer in production, as far as I can tell...
> 
> Wait...found the Ritchey, too.


Which ones can't you find ?

The Trigon & Mosso ones are all over eBay.

There is this one from "Shop4Cross" which has a 400mm Axle to Crown measurement and alloy steerer tube and carbon disc only blades. Works out to be the same price as the Trigon ones.

http://shop4cross.de/komponenten/gabeln/gabel-s4c-disc-eylets.html

The problem with the Wound-Up one is the price - although for us Aussies, the exchange rate is getting better


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just got the Trigon MTB unit, tire fits perfectly, lotsa room, came in at an actual 485g before i cut the steerer tube, it is actually 10 grams less than the EC90X i pulled off my cross bike.

my lower headset cup is only 45mm, so the top of the fork is a little outside the bracket cup, but does not look bad at all. nice construction looks plenty strong, i will find out when i start getting on the binders once my wheels are built up.

with the longer rake and taller axel to crown the bike sits almost the same as the fork i took off, it will be interesting to see how it effects the handling, i am guessing off road i will not notice.

i will post more info once i get to ride it.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

I still say wait for the Blacksheep fork, and ride the stock one in the mean time.......and don't check my garage when your bike goes missing. :aureola:


----------



## rmp (Aug 25, 2004)

Has anyone found an XC06A in the states yet? Google and ebay say no...


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

MichaelB said:


> There is also the Kinesis DC-19 fork (very similar in style/looks to the Wound-Up one at a much lower price).



I have this fork on my Ti road bike with 25mm tyres.
It (the fork) looks odd but the ride and handling are fantastic although, since it's my first carbon fork, my experience is limited.
I didn't choose this fork, the bike shop came up with it when they were looking for a suitable disc fork. I have issues with frame and it's gone back to the manufacturer for modification.
Both of my other bikes (a disc-braked, road tyre equipped MTB and a heavy duty, Ti, disc-braked tourer) have the Kona P2 fork. It's heavy and, since I've ridden the DC19, has a harsh ride despite 35mm tyres.

MTB:-

10-05-15 Mongoose MTB Kona P2 fork Chester station by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

Tourer (should have said, it's also got a Rohloff):-

11-01-27 Rohloff Enigma LHS 2 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

Road bike:-

DSC_0084 by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

.


----------



## brownnugen (Jul 21, 2007)

I just ordered the Nashbar CF disc fork. There is currently a 20% coupon code (good till Monday) that knocked the price after shipping and taxes to just a bit over $100. The reviews looked pretty good.


----------



## Chocolatebike (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just replaced the Kinesis DC19 fork on my road bike with a Trigon MC01 fork off Ebay.
Part of the influence for this was the post by Gandhi and his link to the other forum (tack sa mycket, and apologies for not having a Swedish keyboard). I tried to get the XC06A but none of the Ebay sellers could get them.
I rode the bike for the first time today ~36 miles on road. UK tarmac isn't what it used to be and it's certainly behind, in my recent cycling experience, France, USA, Sweden, Canada, Spain.
Positives with the new fork: it's significantly lighter than the DC19, it looks much better, toe-overlap is reduced (and will be zero when I take off the guards), handling is the same.
Negatives: the ride is significantly harder. Since I intend to use this bike for Audax, I'm wondering if it will be acceptable or whether it'll beat meet into submission. I'll reserve judgement until I've done more miles.

The DC19 is going onto my tourer (the Rohloff equipped bike pictured earlier in the thread). I'm expecting a very smooth ride on that bike. Shame about the gearbox friction and the overall weight of the bike........
I'll update when I have more experience.

ETA: Here's a picture of the bike after I had it modified by the manufacturer but with the DC19 fork:-


11-06-09 Disc-braked Enigma road bike LHS by Chocolatebike1, on Flickr

The headtube is shorter.
I'll post pictures with the Trigon fork when I can, but they'll include the unattractive but very efficient Crud Catcher Road Racers (they're particularly unattractive because of the clearances).




.


----------

